# 5-Spot League!



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

So, it's begun. If you missed our conversation, we are having both a Vegas League and a 5-Spot League. 

Every week, starting Sunday, you shoot 1 5-Spot score, and you post it. You only post 1 score each week. This will go on until the first week in August. The winner is the one with the highest score, and he or she gets bragging rights, unless somebody else wants to cough up some real prize. 

If you can't make it for a week (for example, I will be on Vacation) then you can shoot 2 the week before, and tell that you can't do it the next week.

I said you can only shoot 1 score. You can shoot as many as you like during the weak, but only one gets posted. You can't decide to count that score after you shoot. You have to decide that this score will count before starting. I can't police you over the internet, so you have to use the honor system here. Please be fare.

Alright! Lets see week 1s scores!


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

I posted some questions in the vegas thread that apply to this one too...
any help would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm in for both, I will probably have to shoot most of my scores in the next two weeks though.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

im in for the 5 spot spot and possibly the vegas just depends on how much time i have to shoot each week


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I guess I'll start... 300 49/60X's 
This is with my hunting bow after not shooting at a spot since about March.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

299 with 36 Xs. Not my best day. Any body else up for the competition?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I shot a 297 41x. I was surprised since I haven't shot a 5 spot since april.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

296 with a recurve. 30xs. im just waitin for indoors when i shoot arrows larger than toothpics


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Is there some place online that i can print out a 5 spot target face (I dont have one and cant find one to buy). 

Thanks,

Rhett


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

HuntLions_94 said:


> Is there some place online that i can print out a 5 spot target face (I dont have one and cant find one to buy).
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rhett


go to lancaster archery thy have them


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i got a 300 52X hows that for shootin and i did it with ACC's


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

GA HOYT said:


> i got a 300 52X hows that for shootin and i did it with ACC's


i was only using goldtip ultralights


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

300 56X's


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

im in ill post my score tomorow


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

300 58 x's


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Time is just too short and I just don't have time to shoot for score, sorry.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Time is just too short and I just don't have time to shoot for score, sorry.


Yah, I haven't had time to do it, either. Besides, we have barley had any responses at all. Looks like this league kind of crashed and burned before it took off.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

300 with 46X's for week 2


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

Week 2
300 59X's


----------

